# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  1º encuentro de magos infantiles 06 bilbao

## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki,os informo compañeros/as que para noviembre estamos preparando un encuentro entre magos que nos dedicamos a la magia infantil, nuestra idea es crear el precedente y cada año se haga en una comunidad distinta, todas esas dudas que tienes con determinados juegos, esas ganas de conocer otros magos infantiles, como haces eso , por que y mucho mas podreis hacerlo en Bilbao o alrededores, si tanta pasion tienes por la magia infantil no puedes faltar, VIERNES x esta por ver la actividad, SABADO x a las 12h coferencia, unos refrescos y a comer, de sobremesa intercambios de experiencias sobre este mundillo, despues al teatro, gala infantil solidaria para una ong, refrescos y cena con espectaculo, noche libre para mas refrescos, DOMINGO x visita a hospitales y magia para los /as niñas /os internos/as, y lo siento pero lo bueno tambien se acaba. Todo esto es un borrador haceptamos encantados vuestras aportaciones, vamos a colocar a la magia infantil donde tiene que estar ( en el escenario ) un saludo Zaki
www.magozaki.net

----------


## KlinKlan

me interesa, mantenme informado. Por cierto, felicidades por tu web y por tu trabajo.

----------


## Elmagojose

yo yebo poco y tambien tego la idea de este verano sacarme unas pelillas como mago para niños asi q me interesa saber cia do y todos eso soy de cantabria santander asi q estoy cerca me gustaria que cualquir informacion me la agfas saber muchas gracias.

jmarcial_garcia@hotmail.com

----------


## oliver

Hola , hoy he estado con Zaki y me ha comentado todas las ideas que tiene acerca de este encuentro, y me han parecido muy buenas. Espero que lo comenteis ha todos los que conozcais que hagan magia infantil y seamos muchos para compartir ideas. Estaré mano a mano con Zaki ayudandole en lo que necesite . desde bilbao un saludo

----------


## magodexter

ZAKI  soy el mago dexter chapo tio cuenta commigo para lo que sea actuar , de conserje lo que aga falta ole ole y ole yo voy fijo

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, debido a que coinciden dos eventos importantes en noviembre ( Hocus Pocus ) y ( Lugo Maxico ) hemos pensado atrasar al ultimo fin de semana de octubre el 1º encuentro de magos infantiles, osea el 28 y 29, animo seguir enviando ideas y aportaciones ( economicas )
 Os eperamos a todos/as, animo, un saludo de zaki

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, me olvidaba de Dexter, estaba esperando tu aportacion, sabia que de una manera u otra podria contar contigo, gracias y que cunda el ejemplo, un saludo zaki
www.magozaki.net

----------


## magodexter

zaki lo prometido es deuda macho yo voy sea la fecha que sea ole ole y ole un chapo para ty y ylo dicho lo que aga falta zaki de verdad

----------


## JOHNU

estoy interesado en el tema. donde conseguir más información?

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, mago Johnu estas fechas estamos muy liados con las comuniones pero no te preocupes porque en cuanto pasen pondremos mas informacion del evento, tambien esperamos aportaciones o ideas al tema, asi que animaros y mandar alguna, un saludo de Zaki
www.magozaki.net

----------


## miguelillo3000

Amigo zaki, te muestro mi apoyo para una iniciativa de este tipo de verdad, me parece genial. Cuenta conmigo para lo que quieras..

Un abrazo para todos

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, a todos los que os interesa este tema, he abierto un tema nuevo con el programa de esta actividad, os animo a que esteis atentos y continuar mandando ideas y como no apuntaros, un saludo Zaki

----------


## sami

Zaki me parece una iniciativa muy muy interesante reunirnos los magos infantiles, cuenta con un mago más. Dentro poco me podré en contacto contigo para hablar sobre el tema.

Un abrazo a ti y a todos los magos infantiles

----------


## mago alcala

La verdad que Zaki se esta volcando en que este evento sea algo más que un encuentro de magos que hacen magia infantil. Pero la esencia de este encuentro no es realizar unas súper jornadas, ni un congreso, ni traer grandes conferenciantes, ni contratar actuaciones para tener un cartel que llame la atención de los magos y que acudan masivamente.


Yo digo:

- que mejor conferencia que sentarnos todos juntos a charlar de nuestras experiencias personales (el que las tenga las cuenta y el que no escucha y aprende algo más)

- que mejor actuación que las que hagamos nosotros mismos a niños de un hospital o en una pequeña gala en un teatro, por supuesto al que le apetezca.

- que mejor cartel para un día como este que el que ponga en letras grandes "PRIMER ENCUENTRO NACIONAL, O INTERNACIONAL, DE MAGOS AFICIONADOS Y PROFESIONALES DE MAGIA INFANTIL"

Yo creo que la esencia es reunirnos todos aquellos que hacemos magia para niños, que siempre es una magia familiar, que seamos una piña, nos conozcamos, estemos en contacto, que charlemos, que cenemos, que sepamos que línea  de actuación llevamos observando al resto, que se pueda volver a realizar este encuentro en próximos años, que cada vez seamos mas y se tome con mas seriedad nuestra experiencia como magos y sin que tengamos que disponer de mucho dinero para hacerlo. (50€ es lo que vale la cena y poco más, por cubrir algún gastillo).


Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Edgar

Me parece una idea genial,
y estando en bilbao, no me lo puedo perder, a ver si los horarios de currelo me lo permiten.

----------


## mago alcala

Ya estamos en lal recta final y es una muy buena ocasión para todo aquel que expone, sugiere, pregunta o contesta en este foro de magia infantil, conozca al resto (fisicamente, claro esta).

Os esperamos. Va a estar demasiaoooooooooooooooooooo.

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, aupa colegas os mando informacion para los que teneis intencion de venir a baracaldo al primer encuentro estatal de magos infantiles, www.i-baracaldo.com/alojamientos y si quereis en Bilbao hotel Hesperia telefono 944008100 habitacion doble por 60 euros la noche, pronto pondremos el programa, no os apresureis a llamar, hay sitio para todos/as, un saludo Zaki

----------


## zaki

aspirante a mago zaki, hola a todos/as despues de todo el verano y como no mis merecidas vacaciones, estamos ultimando los detalles para el primer encuentro de magos infantiles, en cualquier momento aparecera el programa y la verdad es que esta muy bien, si tanto hablamos de la magia infantil, aqui tenemos una maravillosa oportunidad de conocernos y despejar esas dudas que tenemos al realizar un juego, como salir de un apuro, que salida tenemos en una situacion concreta, y comentar las buenas y malas experiencias que hemos tenido.
Porque la magia infantil es algo mas que el dinero, saber ganarte al publico, saber estar en el escenario sin riculizar a nadie, saber que juegos tienes que hacer, ilusionar a los niños, mucha paciencia y sobre todo muchas tablas. En fin que os esperamos en Barakaldo los dias 27,28,29 de este mes, no es unas jornadas tipicas, es algo muy especial. Un saludo de Zaki, y si necesitais algo mas de informacion 699054904

----------


## Sterterjoha

http://bestdanitykane.info/movies/30395

----------

